
Watch the First-Ever Video of a Star Exploding - SpaceInvader
http://time.com/4269247/star-exploding-video-gif/
======
coreyp_1
No, this is not a video of the star exploding. It is an animation.
[http://www.nasa.gov/feature/ames/Kepler/caught-for-the-
first...](http://www.nasa.gov/feature/ames/Kepler/caught-for-the-first-time-
the-early-flash-of-an-exploding-star)

